# Hugh Jackman 6k a day diet



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey peeps, he was on johnathon Ross last nite and that's what he was eating to build up fir xmen :s

3k's a struggle with me lol, would that not jus make u fat? It was a mean every 2 hours and mainly broccoli and chicken! Dedication


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> Hey peeps, he was on johnathon Ross last nite and that's what he was eating to build up fir xmen :s
> 
> 3k's a struggle with me lol, would that not jus make u fat? It was a mean every 2 hours and mainly broccoli and chicken! Dedication


along with the gear he was taking too mate !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> along with the gear he was taking too mate !!!


Outrageous allegation Flinty.. !


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Strange that, Tom Hardy was on TV saying the same....Chicken and Broccoli ?!

So, I had that for lunch


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

personally I think that is bullsh1t and somethig he saying as a smoke screen for the size he will gain using peds and about 3.5 - 4 kcal a day. for the punters that dont have a clue


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> along with the gear he was taking too mate !!!


Dont forget the personal trainer with him ever session roaring down his neck for a one last rep.This game be so much easier if u were loaded i reacon.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

someone put a pic up of what 6k kcal of chicken looks like lol (being there's not much cals in broccolli)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> someone put a pic up of what 6k kcal of chicken looks like lol (being there's not much cals in broccolli)


LOL, all about that iron in Broccoli


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I had some chopper at the gym telling me about the time he ate a 22 lb turky on his own..............I asked how long it took him (expecting him to say 4 days)...............about an hour and a half FPMSL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I had some chopper at the gym telling me about the time he ate a 22 lb turky on his own..............I asked how long it took him (expecting him to say 4 days)...............about an hour and a half FPMSL


Holy sh*t he must have had some meat sweats from that !


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*What was Hugh Jackman 's steroid cycle?*

Likely, he used a combination of fast acting anabolic steroids during his shorter steroid cycles. In fact, we believe he only used 4 types of steroids to prepare for the movie X-men. Trenbolone, Anavar, Clenbuterol and Winstrol. A combination of steroids, a steroid cycle, which would be effective for almost anyone, but especially someone who needs to shed fat and put on lean, hard muscle mass.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> someone put a pic up of what 6k kcal of chicken looks like lol (being there's not much cals in broccolli)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ooomoo said:


> Hey peeps, he was on johnathon Ross last nite and that's what he was eating to build up fir xmen :s
> 
> 3k's a struggle with me lol, would that not jus make u fat? It was a mean every 2 hours and mainly broccoli and chicken! Dedication


I watched that, he said he ate every two hours a plate of Steamed chicken and broccoli between 8am and 8pm.

He definitely said 6000kcal.

Hmmmm..... not quite the truth me thinks


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I had some chopper at the gym telling me about the time he ate a 22 lb turky on his own..............I asked how long it took him (expecting him to say 4 days)...............about an hour and a half FPMSL


More like he lost 22lb when he went to Turkey!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Week Trenbolone Anavar Clenbuterol Winstrol

1 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

2 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

3 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

4 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

5 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

6 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

7 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

8 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

^^^ was hugh's steroid cycle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol - I mean I can eat a whoe chicken in one sitting - the little cooked 2lb - 2.5lb ones............lets say a really big fuker can eat twice as much as me maybe a smidge more. so ok 6lb MAYBE

But 22lb in one meals = FLOL I was stiffling a laugh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

In all fairness he would have had a fu*king good personal trainer as well.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> In all fairness he would have had a fu*king good personal trainer as well.


and that is going to make him digest and metabolize 6000 Kcal?

He weighs about 14.5 stone in my estimation - mostly all in height


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he's gets in decent shape for x men but no need for that much food

View attachment 63213


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> and that is going to make him digest and metabolize 6000 Kcal?
> 
> He weighs about 14.5 stone in my estimation - mostly all in height


No mate you misunderstand.

I dont believe any of the " diet " sh*t, l am just saying he will have had some good help.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> No mate you misunderstand.
> 
> I dont believe any of the " diet " sh*t, l am just saying he will have had some good help.


oh yeah - no doubt. - if he was 23 stone and in shape - i'd buy 6000 kcal as it is he'd be a flabby cnut eating that


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> he's gets in decent shape for x men but no need for that much food
> 
> View attachment 63213


He's getting terrible sides from his cycle, look at his nails!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> He's getting terrible sides from his cycle, look at his nails!


yeah and the heavy androgens are making him a hairy [email protected] too lol - I bet he's got a poair of balls like a gerbil


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah and the heavy androgens are making him a hairy [email protected] too lol - I bet he's got a poair of balls like a gerbil


Reckon this fella has a bigger set


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Week Trenbolone Anavar Clenbuterol Winstrol
> 
> 1 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

X-men 7, the hidden cock years lol

View attachment 63215


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> X-men 7, the hidden cock years lol
> 
> View attachment 63215


OI CNUnty i told you not to show my after bulk pictures on here...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

6000 caloried of chicken and broccoli - no chance, 6000cal of kfc would be a push.... and i love kfc


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking at that pic of him as Wolverine I call BS on 6000 cals, not a chance IMO.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i reckon hes closer to 16 stone in xmen


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> i reckon hes closer to 16 stone in xmen


well i wont argue over 1.5 stone though i think you are being kind - I'm 17 4 and if i ate more than 4 - 4500Kcal - i'd be fat as fuk in a few weeks


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL come on lads, first of all he never got to finish his senstance about what he was eating, then jonathon ross changed the subject, or is was cut there as they take so much out of the interveiw, hes a good guy not one of these actors with a big ego,a family man, theres no way he took steriods ffs, maybe a **** load of supplments, these actors have a fitness instructer and a nutrion guy with them 24 / 7 for a few months when they do this, daniel craig is simlar in james bond, there tall thin guys with no bodyfat hardley, they just bulk up extremly quick and very clean, someones getting paid a fortune to make his meals, get him out of bed, tell him what to lift, hes like a robot to the instructer for months, he does eat from 6am till 10.pm when putting his wolverine pounds on, its not like hes growing to jay cutler size, they will be adding a cuple of stone, but on someone so lean and thin to start with that looks a dam lot..

Sorry just makes me laugh when evreytime someone makes good gains, there on steriods, if alot of people got the vip treatment he gets and other movie stars when playing these rolls, we would all be surprised where we can take out bodys, i d be surprised if hes over 15 stone. Eatinf chicken and brockli evrey 2 hours wont make you fat.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you are only guessing about him mate lol, he could be beating his wife and kids up an be a smack head....i love how peple think they know an actor from contrived interviews lol

i think we'd all be shocked what goes on with some of them (not all)


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

No i dont no him, maybe your right, but i dont belive it, alot of them are ****s, but i think hes one for the good lads. So yeah i am guessing, but your judging him without noing him really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you are only guessing about him mate lol, he could be beating his wife and kids up an be a smack head....i love how peple think they know an actor from contrived interviews lol
> 
> i think we'd all be shocked what goes on with some of them (not all)


That'll be the roid rage 

Couldn't resist !!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

> No i dont no him' date=' maybe your right, but i dont belive it, alot of them are ****s, but i think hes one for the good lads. So yeah i am guessing, but your judging him without noing him really.[/quote']
> 
> Sorry to say but he admitted to taking steroids.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Fat said:


> Sorry to say but he admitted to taking steroids.


LOOOOOOOL why i you read that on the internet, am sure he did


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

> LOOOOOOOL why i you read that on the internet' date=' am sure he did[/quote']
> 
> I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

He dont look like hes taken steds to me, not that big in that pic anyway.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> He dont look like hes taken steds to me, not that big in that pic anyway.


its not about him looking "big" but the ridiculous time his body changed in.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> its not about him looking "big" but the ridiculous time his body changed in.


How long did he say it took him? he could of been training for years


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> How long did he say it took him? he could of been training for years


5 months for the X-men role.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well we dont know what he takes - but all this sh1te, he's lean, he's got a 24/7 pti (how many hours a day can a star train intense then? when MrO only needs an hour or so??), he's eating 6000k cal (he is simply not big enough to require it)

he's still a man....Yes - I put 2 stone on in my* first **year*, natty with a very knowledgeable mate instructing me....why can he bang on a couple or 3 stone of mass in a couple of *month *natty? he is only a man

I think some people on this site are just immature and uniformed or ignorant to what is actually possible


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway - no point argueing lol - believe what you like if you cant reason


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> 5 months for the X-men role.


He trained 5 months for the x-men role but could of been in decent shape to start with before that is what im saying.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> He trained 5 months for the x-men role but could of been in decent shape to start with before that is what im saying.


if you look at the first page, I have added images what he looked like before and after.

added again:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with the poster saying how could he metabolise 6k of food!? No way without gear. He would be a fat slob otherwise and no that isn't an x-men character!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I dont know much about tren but wouldnt he be alot more lean that than if he was running it alongside winni and anavar along with 6k cals a day and a personal trainer for 5 months?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard Magneto was on 4 oxy's and 1g of tri test, 3 viagra and some peruvian flake and had to bone 3 ho's ed just to drop his hard on long enough to film a scene lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I heard Magneto was on 4 oxy's and 1g of tri test, 3 viagra and some peruvian flake and had to bone 3 ho's ed just to drop his hard on long enough to film a scene lol


My perfect job right there.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd love it if he said that in an interview to someone who was clued up to fuk on training, peds and nutrition..

"Yes, I take 6000 Kcal of Chicken and Rice per day in preparation for my new role"

"Fuk Off Hugh, you are pulling our cocks"

"No I assure....."

"Fuk off...your on the gear Hughe eh?"

"NO,.....I ..."

"You are a dirty roiding lying cnut eh"?

lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i'd love it if he said that in an interview to someone who was clued up to fuk on training, peds and nutrition..
> 
> "Yes, I take 600mg of Tren and Test per week in preparation for my new role"


Fixed


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Fat said:


> Sorry to say but he admitted to taking steroids.


No he hasn't and he wouldn't if he had. The cycle you pulled from *removed in case it's considered a source* is a load of ****. It's just what he could have possibly used (if he has used steroids).

Now, I'm not saying he's natural because I don't think he is but you're just pulling things out your **** lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just to let you know, the thing you said above is a source.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

All these movie stars are at the gear IMO but lie about it to protect there careers, I can't blame them tbh as they would get ripped to shreds by the media!

I saw this guy interviewed once with regards to his training for the Xmen films and he made the comment "I wanted to get as big and as strong as I could without using steriods, I would never resort to that"..........Stallone was interviewed once too saying that he never touched steriods as they make you "goonish" but said he use to use a powerful amino acid that was a hundred times stronger than regular amino's, didn't realize at the time but he was obviously taking about HGH lol..........even Arnold was interviewed once stating that he took steriods but back then it was no big deal as it wasn't illegal but then in the new addition of his BB Encyclopedia he shakes a finger and gear usage in the sport and that he doesn't condone it and makes out like he's never used them!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if these guys (jackman, Craig, Pitt, the guy who played king leonidis and even DeNiro in some roles etc) trained day in and day out i'd say yeah they may be natural but they dont really live that life...

They lead sedentry lifes and now and then - a role they need to show being in shape................of course they do peds, they have trainers for that reason.

I'm not even saying it is always gear but maybe a bit of gh ets - whatever.....they make transformations in timeframes that are stretching what is possible without peds to a level I don't believe possible


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Fat said:


> Just to let you know, the thing you said above is a source.


Not really, all the 'Gear' promoted on their website are sugar pills lol


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Really....... I get that we all love to point figures and accuse people of taking things to enhance there performance or change there physical appearance, But we are all forgetting 1 really fcuking big issue here!!!! If some snotty genius movie directer was gonna pay me millions to do a few wks on roids then lets be honest people...... We would jump at the fcuking chance :beer: Happy days


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> Really....... I get that we all love to point figures and accuse people of taking things to enhance there performance or change there physical appearance, But we are all forgetting 1 really fcuking big issue here!!!! If some snotty genius movie directer was gonna pay me millions to do a few wks on roids then lets be honest people...... We would jump at the fcuking chance :beer: Happy days


Yep!

We'd snatch his hand off, eat like an absolute machine, train none stop and get jabbing


----------



## Steve_B (May 21, 2011)

What 6000kcal's of chicken might look like... if he's eating all that, then farting could be one of his x-powers.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Any one making movies???

Test subject ready and willing no need to pay me millions ill settle for a couple a hundred grand, Most things considered if moneys right.

P.s The Mrs says no to porno's :001_tt2:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hugh is very tall, I think 6 ft 5'.

Think he was just exagerating on Rossy, probably more like 3500 cal


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Week Trenbolone Anavar Clenbuterol Winstrol
> 
> 1 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day
> 
> ...


What no meat? err I mean test?


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Steve_B said:


> What 6000kcal's of chicken might look like... if he's eating all that, then farting could be one of his x-powers.


WOW!!


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

6000kcal of chicken i could eat that easy in a day its less then 3kg with some greasy chicken skin eaten as well :lol: but i couldent do it for long think my @ss would regret it after a few days :crying:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Week Trenbolone Anavar Clenbuterol Winstrol
> 
> 1 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day
> 
> ...


with a limp d1ck to boot.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> with a limp d1ck to boot.


that's a bit cruel - booting his cock


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i should imagine with all that tren going in he got his attitude right for x men too lol...

fcuk uriel even you could have played wolverine with that tren inside you lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk uriel even you could have played wolverine with that tren inside you lol


oh don't even go there lol...I am tren free and doubt i can use it with my temprement lol....I make Wolvering look like a pussycat


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cant believe the cynicism on this thread.

we all know that the reason hugh jackman can put so much mass on so quickly is because he has mutated genes that allow his body to repair itself very very quickly.

that coupled with the fact that he is a military experiment super soldier means that lean muscle gains is easy for him.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, it does not take long for the Hollywood rumor mills to start up but if you have seen Hugh Jackman's body, in X-Men origins Wolverine. Then you know that he has put on some serious muscle size and in a very short period!

But to answer the question, "Is Hugh Jackman on Steroids for X-Men *I think the answer is-- NO*! Anyone can get into that type of physical conditioning through dieting, hard work, and the right training program. Jackman does not have the puffy steroid look that often accompanies the use of anabolics. Besides, one look at his skinny "Chicken Legs" as Michael Ryan his trainer calls them, and you know that he could not have used steroids!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He is also on daily adamantium injections to top up his metalwork

Did you know that metal was actually made and named after Adam Ant from the iconic 80's band Adam and the Ants?

Or am I talking fanny again?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> Besides, one look at his skinny "Chicken Legs" as Michael Ryan his trainer calls them, and you know that he could not have used steroids!


really? Nearly every UKBFF show i have seen has 80% chicken leg entrants, they don't look puffy and they all use gear pmsl


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> Well, it does not take long for the Hollywood rumor mills to start up but if you have seen Hugh Jackman's body, in X-Men origins Wolverine. Then you know that he has put on some serious muscle size and in a very short period!
> 
> But to answer the question, "Is Hugh Jackman on Steroids for X-Men *I think the answer is-- NO*! Anyone can get into that type of physical conditioning through dieting, hard work, and the right training program. Jackman does not have the puffy steroid look that often accompanies the use of anabolics. Besides, one look at his skinny "Chicken Legs" as Michael Ryan his trainer calls them, and you know that he could not have used steroids!


Yes it is possible natty, but he did so in very short time scale and the puffy look depends on what meds used and diet, that means nothing as can be avoided very easy.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The other thing that everyone seems to be forgetting here is that Hugh is 43. If he were early twenties then he may be able to add natty mass to the extent he did, however at 43 do we really think that is possible? Seriously? I know what is possible with the natural test levels of a mid-40s man, and according to my last set of bloods mine is higher than average.

I know we dont like to think of our stars as anything other that the shining light they portray to us, but if someone offered you millions of dollars, and said oh by the way you need to be bigger, would you leave that to chance and train natural? He would have had not just the backup of his personal trainer, but probably some of the best doctors in California to keep an eye on his blood work. You can bet your bottom dollar that he would have been using Pharma grade AAS as well, probably on prescription!

Just my 0.02

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> The other thing that everyone seems to be forgetting here is that Hugh is 43. If he were early twenties then he may be able to add natty mass to the extent he did, however at 43 do we really think that is possible? Seriously? I know what is possible with the natural test levels of a mid-40s man, and according to my last set of bloods mine is higher than average.
> 
> I know we dont like to think of our stars as anything other that the shining light they portray to us, but if someone offered you millions of dollars, and said oh by the way you need to be bigger, would you leave that to chance and train natural? He would have had not just the backup of his personal trainer, but probably some of the best doctors in California to keep an eye on his blood work. You can bet your bottom dollar that he would have been using Pharma grade AAS as well, probably on prescription!
> 
> ...


that is a great point. I was natty until about 41....suddenly fat was easy to fing and hard to lose and muscle was impossible to add. I read up about natural test decreasing, trt etc. I was ON within a month lol.

I'm not being a know all old cnut but some of you youngsters are in for a rude awakening lol......least my boaby still works lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Nocarbs said:


> Well, it does not take long for the Hollywood rumor mills to start up but if you have seen Hugh Jackman's body, in X-Men origins Wolverine. Then you know that he has put on some serious muscle size and in a very short period!
> 
> But to answer the question, "Is Hugh Jackman on Steroids for X-Men *I think the answer is-- NO*! Anyone can get into that type of physical conditioning through dieting, hard work, and the right training program. Jackman does not have the puffy steroid look that often accompanies the use of anabolics. Besides, one look at his skinny "Chicken Legs" as Michael Ryan his trainer calls them, and you know that he could not have used steroids!


Surely as a dirty filthy gear user myself, I know one does not look puffy using gear when using gear that does not Aromatase (thus no bloat/odema). All the meds suggested do not have the ability to Aromatase (test/tren/winny) and thus its totally possible he was using. Bloat would accompany the likes of test/deca/drol/dbol etc etc.

How do I know? When I do comp's and on stage i'm cut to the bone and dry looking and I've been using gear to get like that!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> along with the gear he was taking too mate !!!





Milky said:


> Outrageous allegation Flinty.. !


This made me laugh out loud this morning. Thanks for the chuckle :laugh:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

lol all this age things a load of rubbish to me, its just a number, am 36 and have less body fat than i have ever had, you just need to work harder, get the diet right, and get the thoughts out your head your to old, maybe once you get over 50 ect, yes, but up till then if you look after your self and keep all that fat of bobs ya uncle..

You do better in your teen years to mid 20s as your bodys still growing and changing anyhow.

I no sceince says your test levels drop, but to many people are hung up on that.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Surely as a dirty filthy gear user myself, I know one does not look puffy using gear when using gear that does not Aromatase (thus no bloat/odema). All the meds suggested do not have the ability to Aromatase (test/tren/winny) and thus its totally possible he was using. Bloat would accompany the likes of test/deca/drol/dbol etc etc.
> 
> How do I know? When I do comp's and on stage i'm cut to the bone and dry looking and I've been using gear to get like that!


Sorry but since when does Test not Aromatase. Testosterone interacts readily with the enzyme aromatase, which results in estrogen conversion everyone knows this


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Read what I said again


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

> lol all this age things a load of rubbish to me, its just a number, am 36 and have less body fat than i have ever had, you just need to work harder, get the diet right, and get the thoughts out your head your to old, maybe once you get over 50 ect, yes, but up till then if you look after your self and keep all that fat of bobs ya uncle..
> 
> You do better in your teen years to mid 20s as your bodys still growing and changing anyhow.
> 
> I no sceince says your test levels drop, but to many people are hung up on that.


you are in your peak bro.....come back in 5 years

i was in brilliant natural condition from 33 til about 39


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Well, it does not take long for the Hollywood rumor mills to start up but if you have seen Hugh Jackman's body, in X-Men origins Wolverine. Then you know that he has put on some serious muscle size and in a very short period!
> 
> But to answer the question, "Is Hugh Jackman on Steroids for X-Men *I think the answer is-- NO*! Anyone can get into that type of physical conditioning through dieting, hard work, and the right training program. Jackman does not have the puffy steroid look that often accompanies the use of anabolics. Besides, one look at his skinny "Chicken Legs" as Michael Ryan his trainer calls them, and you know that he could not have used steroids!


Is your name Vinny by any chance, as I found the quote above on the site below:

http://vinniemarklund.info/is-hugh-jackman-on-steroids-for-x-males-origins-wolverine

Also the stack quoted here seems to be on a couple of sites against his name - notably those trying to sell them to you, no doubt so you can look like wolverine too! 

Cheers

Diggy

(who clearly has too much time on his hands today)


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Fookin hell I'd be rolfing over the bowl if I put away 6000kal of chicken and brocoli. He's spreading the bull about IMO.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Is your name Vinny by any chance, as I found the quote above on the site below:
> 
> http://vinniemarklund.info/is-hugh-jackman-on-steroids-for-x-males-origins-wolverine
> 
> ...


No im not, and your right, as that quote was taken from an article by his trainer


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

> lol all this age things a load of rubbish to me, its just a number, am 36 and have less body fat than i have ever had, you just need to work harder, get the diet right, and get the thoughts out your head your to old, maybe once you get over 50 ect, yes, but up till then if you look after your self and keep all that fat of bobs ya uncle..
> 
> You do better in your teen years to mid 20s as your bodys still growing and changing anyhow.
> 
> I no sceince says your test levels drop, but to many people are hung up on that.


Trust me I train as hard now as I did on my 20s, but to put muscle on you need testosterone, and in your 40s your test level is dropping like a stone. I wish that positive thoughts increased test level, but they dont seem to. You can still lose weight no doubt - I have lost 1.5 stone of fat in the last 5 months, but putting any significant muscle on is very very difficult. At 36 you still have pretty good levels, wait 5 or 10 years as see if you can still pack on muscle, remember that is what we are talking about here - he added a significant amount of muscle.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Fookin hell I'd be rolfing over the bowl if I put away 6000kal of chicken and brocoli. He's spreading the bull about IMO.


a KG or broiled chicken has around 1600 Kcal depending on which sites you check out so to get his 6000K cal he's be on about 3.75 KG of scratchers a day (about 16lb?) lol

Anyway you are ALL missing something...

IF he had a PT and a decent Nutrinionist - would he be advised to eat like that????

He's missing loads of aminos and vits from only eating chicken....he's grow better on a mixed diet (mixed protein source) including supps and shakes - like us


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone really ****ing care to be honest.

This is what i see.

I see a man in the limelight, who is loaded with money, fashionable, good looking with a decent body; most people can't get to that stage because they just don't have the dedication. Its hard when you get older, really hard, i'm 36 so i should know, i hate to think how hard its going to be when i am 43. Now he might take steroids, so what if he does, he might be 13st12 but then he might be 16st who cares. The point is, people have to protect their lives, careers and families, so when you say, "yeah i get up at 4am, run 5 miles, train for 2 hours and eat 6000cals every day and that how i put on 20 lbs in 5 months", you know its crap but read between the lines people. Getting up at 4 am i can believe, most actors have to be on set for 06:00 for a days shoot. Eating steamed chicken and broccoli every 2 hours i can also believe, because i do it so there's not much falseness going on there. Just take it all with a pinch of salt and not so literally.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I struggle to get all my food down and im on less than half of that! That is a tonne of clean food!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just take it all with a pinch of salt and not so literally.


WE DO

LOL

as you should be able to see from the posts - many cant and believe it as gospel THEN emulate it and wonder why they are chicken faced fat fuks in 4 months lol

thats what forums are for bro


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> WE DO
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Oh i know that, i'm just saying for the masses benefit. There's only a few regulars on here that i can tolerate to be honest and your all on my friends list,  .

Lets not also forget that when x-men was being filmed Hugh was only around 31 years old.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

DOnt forget the majority of Jonathon Ross's audience and the general public are NOT in anyway clued up about nutrition bbing, he doesn't want to sound like a ball sack and thus will just say something that sounds impressive to mr/mrs average... Which he did! Roids or no roids, great physique.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he is a good looking b'stard - no arguments there and what he does (training and gear wise is all good) this whole discussion was just a decent chinwag

I guess we are all a little jealous too that they can dedicate themselves to training with NO other worries.

I had a 6 week break between contracts last year, the longes i have had off work in my life and the gains I made were fuking amazing

I wish I could take 6 months off and give my all to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

am i missing something anyway - his change wasnt THAT amazing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> he is a good looking b'stard - no arguments there and what he does (training and gear wise is all good) this whole discussion was just a decent chinwag
> 
> I guess we are all a little jealous too that they can dedicate themselves to training with NO other worries.
> 
> ...


What did u do different?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What did u do different?


I had BAGS of extra energy and trained MORE intensly and as all good trainers know - the intensity is what stimulates the hypertrophy

I also had more rest to recuperrate faster and fuller


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> am i missing something anyway - his change wasnt THAT amazing


maybe he needed tha magic hariboo berries


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

plus I was able to apply my diet more fully (no missed meals or sh1tty snacks)and sleep nice and sound with no interruptions (shift worker)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> maybe he needed tha magic hariboo berries


worked alright for this guy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> worked alright for this guy
> 
> View attachment 64125


Is he waiting on Tommy?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Is he waiting on Tommy?


LOL 5 secs after tommy arives -


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> plus I was able to apply my diet more fully (no missed meals or sh1tty snacks)and sleep nice and sound with no interruptions (shift worker)


Very true, Ive had times when Ive also not been working for periods and the gains are much better, all I did for weeks on end was train, eat tonnes and tonnes of food all day, and sleep ( all night and few hours in the day lol), doing this I recovered super fast from very intense 2 hour workouts everyday, this is why the pros can make very dramatic changes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i apply myself as much as i can to the game but after a 14 hour shift - i'm never hitting pb's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Very true, Ive had times when Ive also not been working for periods and the gains are much better, all I did for weeks on end was train, eat tonnes and tonnes of food all day, and sleep ( all night and few hours in the day lol), doing this I recovered super fast from very intense 2 hour workouts everyday, this is why the pros can make very dramatic changes.


I could never dream of working out for 2 hours lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that is why I train on holiday............the extra power and strength you have due to being so rested is increadible...it's like training in a new person


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah i apply myself as much as i can to the game but after a 14 hour shift - i'm never hitting pb's


I hear that brother, 12 hour night shifts are the bane of my life - worse thing is, thats when im at my busiest, dont have time to eat a decent meal so its always something quick and on the go - tonight is chicken breast pittas - how bland!!! if im lucky i get to chill at 4 o clock in morning for last 2 hours, but thats not common


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I hear that brother, 12 hour night shifts are the bane of my life - worse thing is, thats when im at my busiest, dont have time to eat a decent meal so its always something quick and on the go - tonight is chicken breast pittas - how bland!!! if im lucky i get to chill at 4 o clock in morning for last 2 hours, but thats not common


i'm semi lucky working 4 on 4 off again now....I train 3 or 4 on my off days and 1 day on shift......its a compromise.

I dont know how people on Mon - fri with a commute do it....

when I worked mon - fri I was contracting so I left work earlier on training evenings............cost me i guess but I have always priorotised my training


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i'm semi lucky working 4 on 4 off again now....I train 3 or 4 on my off days and 1 day on shift......its a compromise.
> 
> I dont know how people on Mon - fri with a commute do it....
> 
> when I worked mon - fri I was contracting so I left work earlier on training evenings............cost me i guess but I have always priorotised my training


I get a week off every 5th week, so I work a lot and close together in that month so I have to force myself to go. Went yesterday upon waking and am going tomorrow. But that's only twice in 5 night shift as I know I got a week to smash it to pieces.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I could never dream of working out for 2 hours lol


I wasnt training for bodybuilding was strength and power so more sets low reps and lots of rest in between sets.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Guy actually gets up in the middle of every night to eat aswell to keep weight on when you go 8-10 hours without food while sleeping..
> 
> Don't forget to take into account the guy is probably on the move a fair bit daily too.... filming some of the action scenes must burn a fair few kcals...


No he doesn't eat in the middle of the night, that's just silly


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I wake up every 30 mins in the night incase I go catabolic and melt and die


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> He does, said so himself in another interview I watched. And its not silly, quite a few bodybuilders do it....


When I was at my biggest and strongest I was taking a 1200 cal shake to bed leaving it at the side of the bed and waking up in the night and downing it, made a big difference as well, it is far from silly idea, its a good idea.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anab0lic said:


> He does, said so himself in another interview I watched. And its not silly, quite a few bodybuilders do it....


lol - imo its bull**** - the growth you'd lose interrupting your kip would likely out weigh the meal....you dont need to do it and he might or might not - we dont know


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

reckon you`d need to eat a whole emu to get 6000 clean cals!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Big ape said:


> I wake up every 30 mins in the night incase I go catabolic and melt and die


i wake up every half hour and touch myself..............just checking i'm real and not just a wonderful dream pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeconfrost said:


> reckon you`d need to eat a whole emu to get 6000 clean cals!!


yeah and rod fuking hill too lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

6000 cals is not hard to eat even in clean sources, simple really lots of chicken, meat, fish, oats weetabix, low fat milk and cheese, egg whites, fruit.

6000 cals is easy you guys are not hardcore


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> lol - imo its bull**** - the growth you'd lose interrupting your kip would likely out weigh the meal....you dont need to do it and he might or might not - we dont know


This is true to a degree I think but IMo depends if your the kind of person who needs more sleep than others

I know some lads that can sleep less and still get decent gains, where as I need at least 6 hours if not 10 to grow to the max.

I was ok I just downed a shake and straight back to sleep


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Yup, contrary to popular belief you are actually at your most catabolic when your meal prior to bed has been digested and utilized and you are now running on empty for several more hours while you sleep...... your body will be looking for protein for various bodily functions + muscle repair and if theres none available in the bloodstream, it will be broken down from muscle tissue. I think this can vary quite alot from person to person just how much muscle is lost though - probably dependent on base metabolic rate.
> 
> Good article about it here: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_science/stop_the_catabolic_insanity


What a load of absolute bull****, and you're quoting t-nation, great info source!

Even a fast digesting protein such as whey only digests at around 10g per hour, so 30g will be being assimilated for 3-4hours. Change your protein source to a wholefood one, add fibre and some fats and you're looking at a much slower rate of digestion and assimilation. The average length of the small intestine is 22feet, yet you think you'll be going catabolic overnight? Do me a favour.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

quite a few sportsmen eat more than 6k calories. im sure michael phelps eats 7k and the scottish cyclist who cycled across canada and america said he eats like 8k. different sort of sport of course and burnt off during their training etc.

6k of totally clean calories would be really hard. if he said he ate a lot of high calorie foods it would be more believeable imo.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, back to the thread topic, Jackman doesn't look that big tbh. Remember the old adage "To look like you've gained 10lbs, lose 10lbs of fat" probably what we're seeing in this instance. And like we can take any of the quoted weight gain figures as accurate, things like this are always exaggerated.

I've no doubt some actors do use AAS, but I don't see it in this instance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bayman said:


> What a load of absolute bull****, and you're quoting t-nation, great info source!
> 
> Even a fast digesting protein such as whey only digests at around 10g per hour, so 30g will be being assimilated for 3-4hours. Change your protein source to a wholefood one, add fibre and some fats and you're looking at a much slower rate of digestion and assimilation. The average length of the small intestine is 22feet, yet you think you'll be going catabolic overnight? Do me a favour.


Nice post...........

I just ate 300 gramms of sirloin and that fuker will still be breaking down at tomorrows 10 am tea break lol

the protein from my breakfast eggs is probably going to be about ready for use through tonight


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> quite a few sportsmen eat more than 6k calories. im sure michael phelps eats 7k and the scottish cyclist who cycled across canada and america said he eats like 8k. different sort of sport of course and burnt off during their training etc.
> 
> 6k of totally clean calories would be really hard. if he said he ate a lot of high calorie foods it would be more believeable imo.


It is not hard to consume 6000 cals of clean food, a little effort but by no means hard


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Nice post...........
> 
> I just ate 300 gramms of sirloin and that fuker will still be breaking down at tomorrows 10 am tea break lol
> 
> the protein from my breakfast eggs is probably going to be about ready for use through tonight


Glad to see someone not taken in by supplement industry bull**** regarding protein digestion.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Yup, contrary to popular belief you are actually at your most catabolic when your meal prior to bed has been digested and utilized and you are now running on empty for several more hours while you sleep...... your body will be looking for protein for various bodily functions + muscle repair and if theres none available in the bloodstream, it will be broken down from muscle tissue. I think this can vary quite alot from person to person just how much muscle is lost though - probably dependent on base metabolic rate.
> 
> Good article about it here: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_science/stop_the_catabolic_insanity


Come on bruv, you can't believe this. I remember when I first started training and I would wake up visibly bigger in the morning without needing to down a shake half way thru my sleep.

Plus your muscles ain't guna drop off in four hours


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> It is not hard to consume 6000 cals of clean food, a little effort but by no means hard


Like when eating 6000kcal it makes a difference if it's clean or not. It's a boat load of food regardless, and unless you're on the training regimen of an olympic athlete, probably not necessary.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

did he not say it was just chicken and brocholli? or rice?

anyway he looks good, i couldnt care less if he used or not. handsome cnut he is big hugh. a real mans man.haha.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> quite a few sportsmen eat more than 6k calories. im sure michael phelps eats 7k and the scottish cyclist who cycled across canada and america said he eats like 8k. different sort of sport of course and burnt off during their training etc.
> 
> 6k of totally clean calories would be really hard. if he said he ate a lot of high calorie foods it would be more believeable imo.


have you tried eating clean at those levels?

Its fuking murder for more than a few days - people that NEED to eat over 5K cal....(arctic explorers etc) eat dirty as fuk...blokes of lard - the lot.....you need to go real dense

Just respiring takes many extra cals at low temps


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> did he not say it was just chicken and brocholli? or rice?
> 
> anyway he looks good, i couldnt care less if he used or not. *handsome cnut he is big hugh. a real mans man*.haha.


The i am gay thread is not here mate lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Plus you will have all the other food in your guts from earlier meals that's is still to be digested

I just see Uriel has already pointed this out


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> did he not say it was just chicken and brocholli? or rice?
> 
> anyway he looks good, i couldnt care less if he used or not. handsome cnut he is big hugh. a real mans man.haha.


hugh is a sexy fella lol

but i'm not that big but i'm bigger than he'll ever be and i RARELY eat over 3500Kcal


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> The i am gay thread is not here mate lol !!!


Bugger 

I was just about to come out to you lot!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> Bugger
> 
> I was just about to come out to you lot!


eh? we all know you are cock daft lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> eh? we all know you are cock daft lol


Wait till the wife finds out !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> Wait till the wife finds out !


doesnt he know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> doesnt he know?


With "it" being Thai I'm still struggling with the language barrier !


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Why does everyone always cry "steroids!" whenever somebody is able to build a decent physique? Apart from the ridiculous diet that Jackman is following,no doubt the recommendation of his "Hollywood trainer" The plain fact is he has pretty good Muscle building genes.His delts have a natural "bowling ball" shapes, and he has way above average muscle length insertions, in his arms,especially his biceps.

He could have built the same physique eating fish & chips, and a regime of Squats, deads, chins & dips.No doubt his trainer will reap the financial and high profile rewards,for being his "trainer" When the simply fact is his parents are responsible.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Why does everyone always cry "steroids!" whenever somebody is able to build a decent physique? Apart from the ridiculous diet that Jackman is following,no doubt the recommendation of his "Hollywood trainer" The plain fact is he has pretty good Muscle building genes.His delts have a natural "bowling ball" shapes, and he has way above average muscle length insertions, in his arms,especially his biceps.
> 
> He could have built the same physique eating fish & chips, and a regime of Squats, deads, chins & dips.No doubt his trainer will reap the financial and high profile rewards,for being his "trainer" When the simply fact is his parents are responsible.


it wasn't so much a Cry of "steroids" - more a cry of "You are not eating that much chicken and broccolli every 2 hours ya lying cnut"

Which then makes you think - why is he saying that?

I think poeple popping a little gear is VERY common and effective and it DEFFO goes on - so I dont get why guys like you are so shocked


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Yup for the most part I think T-nation is a terrible source of info (basically one big advert for their overpriced worthless supps), but Dave Barr knows his stuff.
> 
> If it didnt work why would PT's of actors such as Jackmann and Hillary s**** have them doing this? Also if you google around you will find many pro bodybuilders also do it, again if it didnt work why would they bother? While researching this subject I also found athletes such as manny paciao(sp?) also do it to keep muscle mass on.
> 
> Perhaps you have a slower metabolic rate and it isnt such an issue for you? And yes I am well aware you can take in cassein with fats before bed yada yada, its still not enough to seeyou through the entire night (8-10hrs). I have found it to be very beneficial the times I have incorperated the noctornal feeding, thats enough evidence for me to know it works.


Dave Barr sells protein powder, so he has a vested interest in spouting crap like this.

PT's do all sort of rubbish to try and differentiate themselves from others, make them sound smarter than the competition. And bodybuilders do lots of orothorexic things, most of which work, but not because of the reasons they think they do.

How do you quantify it "working for you"?? If you add more mass doing it that's simply down to getting in extra cals.

Do you want some real science on the subject?



Martin Berkhan said:


> The simple truth is that more protein just takes a longer time to digest and be utilized. For some concrete numbers, digestion of a standard meal is still incomplete after five hours. Amino acids are still being released into your bloodstream and absorbed into muscles. You are still "anabolic." This is a fairly standard "Average Joe"-meal: 600 kcal, 75 g carbs, 37 g protein and 17 g fat. Best of all? *This was after eating pizza, a refined food that should be quickly absorbed relatively speaking.*
> 
> Think about this for a second. How long do you think a big steak, with double the protein intake of the above example, and a big pile of veggies would last you? More than 10 hours, that's for sure. Meal composition plays an important role in absorption speed, especially when it comes to amino acids. Type of protein, fiber, carbohydrates and prior meals eaten all affect how long you'll have amino acids released and being taken up by tissues after meals.


The study the above was taken from: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10331398

Now like I said, whey protein is one of the fastest digesting proteins at 10 g/hour. When studied, Casein protein was found to be much slower; in the famous 1997 Boirie study, the casein protein was still being absorbed at the 7hr mark, longer than most people sleep! Most whole food proteins are absorbed at a rate of 3-6 grams an hour, add fibre and / or fat to the meal and that rate becomes even slower. No bro-science here, actual facts.

Getting up mid sleep for a shake because of fear of catabolism is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

great post


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Uriel said:


> it wasn't so much a Cry of "steroids" - more a cry of "You are not eating that much chicken and broccolli every 2 hours ya lying cnut"
> 
> Which then makes you think - why is he saying that?
> 
> I think poeple popping a little gear is VERY common and effective and it DEFFO goes on - so I dont get why guys like you are so shocked


Ok Apologies.Uriel not saying that many celebs dont use gear.Im sure they do.Its the accusations that are always directed that I take exception too,whilst other factors are ignored.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Ok Apologies.Uriel not saying that many celebs dont use gear.Im sure they do.Its the accusations that are always directed that I take exception too,whilst other factors are ignored.


yeah - its just our opinions anyway - they either do or they dont and his "body" was deffo achievable 31...maybe at 43 too judging by Mingsters mass on here

irrelevent guessing really


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oooh I missed all this if I wasn't at work I could have a rant. Hugh jackman SAID that's what he did, when in reality let's face it he didn't and if he did then he is missing out on Loads of nutrients/aminos etc by eating just broccoli and chicken and I stand by my statement that it's silly to wake and shake and just because some pro's said they do it (presumably with some expensive branded protein from there sponsors) doesn't mean that a. They actually do and b. That it it actually is responsible for their physique in any way shape or form.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I would say he's at least 15 stone at 6"1' 6"2" which in his condition and age is pretty ****ing big.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

What a load of old $hite! don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bayman:2525016 said:


> Dave Barr sells protein powder, so he has a vested interest in spouting crap like this.
> 
> PT's do all sort of rubbish to try and differentiate themselves from others, make them sound smarter than the competition. And bodybuilders do lots of orothorexic things, most of which work, but not because of the reasons they think they do.
> 
> ...


1 - 0 bayman


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Big ape said:


> I wake up every 30 mins in the night incase I go catabolic and melt and die


I want to rep you nut I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

99.9% of celebs/actors just say what their PR guy tells them is safe say. Doesn't mean it's true. They're not just people, they're a business asset and are managed to make money. If they came on and said they'd done a cycle or anything else thats publicly unacceptable there'd be a public outcry and they'd probably never get hired again... well, they'd have to take a massive pay cut.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bayman said:


> Like when eating 6000kcal it makes a difference if it's clean or not. It's a boat load of food regardless, and unless you're on the training regimen of an olympic athlete, probably not necessary.


Ofcourse it makes a difference what foods it is from and it is necessary for some

When I was training for my strongman comp I was labouring on building site all day and training 2 hours every day weight and event work on weekend which burns loads of cals is is very heavy on cardio, i was smashing well into the 8000cal mark weighing nearly 19 stone at the time.

Look at JP from this forum bodybuilding champion regularly goes up to 6000 cals of all clean food in his offseason and he looks amazing and is a powerfull guy with it.

Alot of people are willing to push the drugs and not push the boundaries of food with it where as all the pros eat like beasts because food is the most anabolic substance on earth, mix this with a good dose of test and you can grow like a beast, trust me I knoiw from experience, Im not talking about something I read, itd my true life story lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Ofcourse it makes a difference what foods it is from and it is necessary for some
> 
> When I was training for my strongman comp I was labouring on building site all day and training 2 hours every day weight and event work on weekend which burns loads of cals is is very heavy on cardio, i was smashing well into the 8000cal mark weighing nearly 19 stone at the time.
> 
> ...


i believe you have slightly contradicted your self

the "clean" components of your food is protein from shakes and meats and nutrients gained from fruit veg etc? agree?

so you eating 8000 cals a day was NOT protein and veg I bet and regardless - you would not have been able to assimilate that (about 2000 grams of protein) to build muscle

So some of it was carbs? some was fat? once you have your essential fats for the day (a handful of grams)

There is no clean carbs and fat - its all dirty

so - people who say they eat 8000 cals of clean food a day are wasting their time

if you needed that amount of food for labouring - it could have been any old sh1t (after the stuff you needed for hypertrophy and regeneration)

do you follow?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anab0lic said:


> Reminds me of Job I did last year, 10 hours on my feet manual labour work was actually losing weight at 7000k calories a day lol..


moderate labour burns around 350 Kcal per hour

Heavy labour get through around 400 - 450 Kcal per hour

What the fuk you were doing for a living must have been something to behold bro pmsl


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i believe you have slightly contradicted your self
> 
> the "clean" components of your food is protein from shakes and meats and nutrients gained from fruit veg etc? agree?
> 
> ...


Your right mate I certainly didnt eat 8000 cals of clean food, I was not claiming I did, was a mix of quality with junk, I dont believe its all has to be clean if your aiming to grow, I wasnt aiming to look good just be as big as possible and powerful and half decent cardio with it, what I meant was there are lads that get into the 6000 cal range with all clean sources of carbs and protein.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> moderate labour burns around 350 Kcal per hour
> 
> Heavy labour get through around 400 - 450 Kcal per hour
> 
> What the fuk you were doing for a living must have been something to behold bro pmsl


Agree there is no way you cant atleast maintain weight on 7000cals, unless you were like 20+stone of pure muscle lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Your right mate I certainly didnt eat 8000 cals of clean food, I was not claiming I did, was a mix of quality with junk, I dont believe its all has to be clean if your aiming to grow, I wasnt aiming to look good just be as big as possible and powerful and half decent cardio with it, what I meant was there are lads that get into the 6000 cal range with all *clean sources of carbs* and protein.


and my only point of disagreement is - what is a clean carb?

Carbohydrates have no nutritional value, they are a fuel only and so the type is largely irrelevent in everything except the rate at which you desire it to enter your blood stream

Pasta is no better than rice which is no better than bread is no better that cakes etc etc

obviously once you start talking about legumes etc it is different as they have a fibre and nutrient content but most people talking about carbs are talking about fuel


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> and my only point of disagreement is - what is a clean carb?
> 
> Carbohydrates have no nutritional value, they are a fuel only and so the type is largely irrelevent in everything except the rate at which you desire it to enter your blood stream
> 
> ...


Yes agreed, but carbs that were slower digesting as a pose to sugars and fast digesting carbs, but yes youve got a point time for a whole new thread haha.........back to hugh jackman lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Nowhere in the article does he say you must buy his super duper D-barr protein to make what hes talking about work. Which in constrast is spammed all over most of the other articles on that site. Also, would you not say that Martin B has a vested interest in spewing crap about how starving yourself for 10 hours+ at a time is a good idea, so people pay for his online training services? The problem I have with many of those studies are they are done on inderviduals who dont even train and have very different nutrition requirements to a guy whos serious about putting on as much muscle mass as possible...
> 
> To be more specific about how it worked well for me.... I was retaining more muscle from workout to workout and thus able progressively overload at a faster rate than when I was starving some tissue off my body every night. Adding more kcal during the day just made me fatter, its about giving your body what it needs when it needs it... perhaps Its just my unusually fast metabolic rate that requires me to go to such extremes IDK.


The studies quoted are on rates of digestion, this doesn't change radically from person to person regardless of training state, your gut being healthy of course. So your argument here is a bit of a non-starter there.

As for the credibility of Berkhan, he gets people in shape (some would argue at a faster rate than traditional "eat every 2hrs" crap you here spewed everywhere) what interest does he have in dispelling these myths other than saving people from believing bull****? If "staving" yourself for 10hrs+ why does he produce the results he does without the use of AAS?

Being able to overload yourself more from session to session does not prove you were retaining more mass either.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Reminds me of Job I did last year, 10 hours on my feet manual labour work was actually losing weight at 7000k calories a day lol..


Now I know you are full of ****.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bayman:2525478 said:


> Now I know you are full of ****.


:laugh: 2 - 0 bayman


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

bayman said:


> Now I know you are full of ****.


He was the water boy for a small tribe in deepest ethiopia.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> bump


Lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bumped for anab0lic's counteraction of Bayman's claims that he's full of ****.

Yes... I'm fully stiring but I could care less, I want to know how you go about losing weight on 7000 cals a day


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh never mind


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> *What was Hugh Jackman 's steroid cycle?*
> 
> Likely, he used a combination of fast acting anabolic steroids during his shorter steroid cycles. In fact, we believe he only used 4 types of steroids to prepare for the movie X-men. Trenbolone, Anavar, Clenbuterol and Winstrol. A combination of steroids, a steroid cycle, which would be effective for almost anyone, but especially someone who needs to shed fat and put on lean, hard muscle mass.


Am I being niaeve or are you lot all bumming the steroid idea because you use them?

Do you honestly think he used them to attain that body? Sure us it's attainable naturally?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Am I being niaeve or are you lot all bumming the steroid idea because you use them?
> 
> Do you honestly think he used them to attain that body? Sure us it's attainable naturally?


Yes its is possible to attain it natty but why wouldnt he used AAS and growth with his time schedule and loads of money??

He got in shape really fast


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Before and after pics would be good to see


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Am I being niaeve or are you lot all bumming the steroid idea because you use them?
> 
> Do you honestly think he used them to attain that body? Sure us it's attainable naturally?


Nobody's bumming the steroid idea, they are merely attacking his apparent 6000 kcal diet of chicken and broccoli - it sets off alarm bells, do u not agree?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> lol all this age things a load of rubbish to me, its just a number, am 36 and have less body fat than i have ever had, you just need to work harder, get the diet right, and get the thoughts out your head your to old, maybe once you get over 50 ect, yes, but up till then if you look after your self and keep all that fat of bobs ya uncle..
> 
> You do better in your teen years to mid 20s as your bodys still growing and changing anyhow.
> 
> I no sceince says your test levels drop, but to many people are hung up on that.


At 37 I had dieted (Zone) and got super lean, in fact I was stronger at 37 than at 18, I had a smaller waist, and held more muscle.

I even had to cut out the cardio as I was losing too much weight. I ate 7 meals a day and just before bed about 100 cals or so.

Best shape of my life.

It can be done.



bayman said:


> Dave Barr sells protein powder, so he has a vested interest in spouting crap like this.
> 
> PT's do all sort of rubbish to try and differentiate themselves from others, make them sound smarter than the competition. And bodybuilders do lots of orothorexic things, most of which work, but not because of the reasons they think they do.
> 
> ...


Nice post, there is something else I would like to add.

Kids that get the most sleep, are the leanest.

Eating requires up to 1/3 of your blood for digestion, and this taps into your recovery from blood flow.

Growth hormone is highest during REM sleep, and injesting carbohydrates can lower GH release if taken before bed, and lets not forget that testosterone is highest at about 7:00 in the morning so catabolism probably isnt an issue anyway.

Fasting, Brian Pilon talks alot about this, seems that GH boosts protect muscle and he has some good information on this.

He suspects people eat too much protein.

Let me see if I can find the audio link, he is super interesting to listen to.

He dispels alot of the garbage being repeated around.

Eat stop eat, and how much protein are pdf's for those, I will try and get them up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

here are the ebooks if anyone is interested.

How_Much_Protein_0209.pdf

EAT-STOP-EAT_BPILON.pdf


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Natty or roid, 6000 cals or not, he looks good.

Actually not unlike a young Clint Eastwood.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I had some chopper at the gym telling me about the time he ate a 22 lb turky on his own..............I asked how long it took him (expecting him to say 4 days)...............about an hour and a half FPMSL


Like the time when Joey from friends did it lol, oh here come the meat sweats!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

johnnyg said:


> Like the time when Joey from friends did it lol, oh here come the meat sweats!!


this guy is a fuking prize plum......he was overlooked for social skills too...........

whenever there are fit birds in the gym - we all have a sly look and leave them be (well i do),,,this fuking numpty bollox goes over and peers at them or does some gash excuse for an excersise inches from the (literally) so he can stare....

I have seen him close enough to birds on the leg aducter for them to feel his breath on their minges pmsl

He's a fuking creepo


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

hackskii said:


> here are the ebooks if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 64210
> 
> ...


just read the whole protein pdf,Interesting stuff.Quite shocking really but it all makes sense.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Nobody's bumming the steroid idea, they are merely attacking his apparent 6000 kcal diet of chicken and broccoli - it sets off alarm bells, do u not agree?


OK to approach this from another angle, who thinks our friend Wolverine here used something non natural I.E AAS?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Glassback said:


> OK to approach this from another angle, who thinks our friend Wolverine here used something non natural I.E AAS?


Of course he did.

Hollywood actors have to get in shape in a few months - gaining or losing 20-30 pounds of fat/muscle, radical body composition in other words. Many of them are interested in training but AAS is going to get you the results quicker - and they're rich enough to have diet, training and cycle plans laid out for them.


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I had some chopper at the gym telling me about the time he ate a 22 lb turky on his own..............I asked how long it took him (expecting him to say 4 days)...............about an hour and a half FPMSL


Joey Tribbiani effort!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry but wtf are you guys waffleing on about! he had 5 months to pre-pare and he's only marginly bigger/leaner in the after photo... you could easily achieve this with good diet and a trainer why would he risk buying illegal AAS.

I agreed with 6k diet is bull but i really dont think he was juiced up... he would be allot bigger


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Zangief said:


> Sorry but wtf are you guys waffleing on about! he had 5 months to pre-pare and he's only marginly bigger/leaner in the after photo... you could easily achieve this with good diet and a trainer why would he risk buying illegal AAS.
> 
> I agreed with 6k diet is bull but i really dont think he was juiced up... he would be allot bigger


Thats my thought process too... he doesnt look that much bigger at all, sure he is leaner. I think people are quick to say AAS used here! But a bit of hard work and surely an already in shape person could get in better shape fast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Glassback said:


> Thats my thought process too... he doesnt look that much bigger at all, sure he is leaner. I think people are quick to say AAS used here! But a bit of hard work and surely an already in shape person could get in better shape fast.


He could have gotten a hell of a pump too and then taken the shot.

A good pump along with what looks to be oiled up, and flexing with better lighting.

Makes a big diffrence.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not sure on the claims about protein myself. I've increased my protein massively and seen a big change in my size. I have nothing to gain from my claim, he has his services and wants to make out he's a guru and special to earn big money. I just want to compete and look the part on stage. Getting big is about eating big, but in the right way. Right off for 300g mince and rice...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Slightly off topic but on the cycle he apparently done, tren clen var winny it says 40mcg clen ed, would that even do anything?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Come on guys you forget TV puts 10lb on you!!! Lol

When I met him he was taller then me (6'2/3) and very slim but solid looking


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

So, Hugh's on the roids  what else is new?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Where did you read that?


On this thread...

Week Trenbolone Anavar Clenbuterol Winstrol

1 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

2 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

3 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

4 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

5 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

6 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

7 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

8 75mgs/day 40mgs/day 40mcg /day 50mgs/day

^^^ was hugh's steroid cycle

Posted by flinty on the first page


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

he's not on gear, look at the difference in those photo's. he just pulled his finger out and did some hard work, i had more muscle mass on me when i was 17 and it was just before my growth spuirt so i was 5ft 6. half decent deit of protein and carbs, supplements, some basic weight training and cardio and anyone can get similar results.

6k cals per a day is a total lie though, i do agree with that. i'd say at a stretch 3600...at a stretch


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol who really gives a toss, he looked cool in wolverine and if he wants to spout off about 6000cals let him, bet everyone here will still watch wolverine 2 if it came out steroids or chicken fillets, my opinion all Hollywood stats use some sort of substance


----------

